# Dungeon Deck (playing cards)



## Kris (Jun 16, 2018)

Crooked Staff Publishing is very pleased to announce the release of Dungeon Deck!







The deck itself can be used as a set of regular (poker-sized) playing cards -OR- you can piece them together to generate a sprawling dungeon map.






Dungeon Deck is available from DriveThruRPG and RPGNow for just *$8.99* (or $9.99 with a plastic deckbox - as seen above).

[video=youtube_share;-U0iGh32L1A]https://youtu.be/-U0iGh32L1A[/video]

_(note that this is a poker-sized card deck - NOT miniatures-scaled dungeon tiles)_


----------



## Radaceus (Jun 16, 2018)

Love your tile sets, I understand the double purpose of making them usable as playing cards. And since they are not scaled for miniature use, the overlapping edges doesn't seem to much of an issue. 

Any chance you could package these tiles as a boxed set of larger square geomorphs scaled for miniature use?


----------



## Kris (Jun 16, 2018)

Unfortunately, these are rather small images, and if I blow them up to miniatures scale (i.e. 1 square = 1") they become a bit pixelated.

Here's a few examples that I've used in my own games (after some manipulation to get them looking a bit better at that scale), and while they're are perfectly usable, I don't think they're saleable: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sICPeWJQmWK4br5tF0BOQEg9ctuiKAfM

However, my 'basic dungeon tiles' are better suited to that kind of thing (though I made them primarily for home printing - and RPGNow doesn't currently support the sizes I've gone for): http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/...blishing/subcategory/6576_22080/Dungeon-Tiles


----------

